# trouble finding a brinkmann in the US



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

hey i hope someone can help-i'm currently on a fly-drive on the west coast of america-and as i'm sure you can imagine i'm trying to take full advantage of the prices here.

i've found most of the things i was after but struggling on the brinkmann-walmart have them on their website but i never find one instore-been to 3 or 4 now, i've also tried in pep-boys as someone said on here they do brinkmanns-only one store though.

i'm currently in scottsdale,then lake havasu,then palm springs,then finally in hollywood if anyone knows of any particular shops in those areas,or any major stores i can search direct on my sat-nav so finding isn't a problem

cheers guys:thumb:



edit-i haven't stopped in an autozone yet-are they worth a look?


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

in stock and ready to ship.

Brinkmann at Detailer's Domain


----------



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

Cheers for the reply, if I don't see one in the next day or two I may take you up on that, how accurate is the shipping cause I'm only in each hotel a max of two nights and I wouldn't want to miss it

Thanks


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

They are sold a Pepboys stores, find a local store to you..........

http://www.pepboys.com/

H


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

depending on where you are we an always overnight it.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

try another pepboys


----------

